# This week in urban logging



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*

I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.

Unusual white oak, very colorful grain and pattern.

















I got a decent little stack of 12"-13" wide lumber off that one tree.









A part of a blow down walnut crotch, a tornado ripped it to shreds.

























Not a huge pile, but pretty neat. (and free)









More lumber from the same walnut tree, interesting looking book matched lumber. The boards are 12" wide each.

























































Another smaller walnut crotch from the same property. 24" wide and 36" long

































Again, not a big pile…but every one just lovely.









I got a very large hard maple dropped off too.









It was lighting struck and the lightning did me a huge favor and blew a perfect 1/4 out to start milling. The log is over 50" across, too big for my mill. I will have to finish quartering it with a chainsaw. 









The 1/4 on the mill is 24" wide. I milled it already but it was nothing super special so no pictures, just old hard maple.









The tree service dropped off several logs 24"-36" diameter. Here are a couple.









I did mill out one of the small maple crotches this morning. The pictures don't do the figure justice it sure is pretty. Each flitch is 20" wide and 36" long.

































Speaking of flitches. The guy who dropped off that load of walnut the tornado destroyed also brought some really short pieces he managed to save (vultures were already there cutting it for firewood). I though maybe these little 3'-4' pieces would make a neat live edge small table. One idea I had was use 3 (4?) and make a book self/shelving unit of some kind. Stack the flitch shelves in the order they where in the log.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


That's some great looking wood. And the price is right!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


This is really cool. I particularly appreciate the photo where you added the writing about the curl. I never exaclty understood what caused those paterns, but this made it as simple as ever to visualize. I hope you can keep posting this stuff. I love seeing your finds.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


That's some good looking wood.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking wood…good score!!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


I noticed in the picture of the little walnut flitches on the pallet there is a pile of "stuff" off to the left. Just for the curious here is a picture of that pile. I have collected a few burls too (not just this week obviously) from yard trees that died/had to be removed.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Never enough wood, eh? Thanks for the photos…lots of great looking stuff.

Do you coat the crotch figure in addition to the ends? In other words, in your practice, do you take any extra measures to seal up crotch wood more than any other wood?


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


The price is right, especially having them dropped off, but watch for shake, storm damaged timber is notorious for causing shake in the logs. I know a local mill that was bringing in rail car loads of bolts fron southern WI after a storm had went through and almost every one contained shake. Shake is caused from the tree rocking back and fourth in the wind cause the grain to basically seperate.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Does that only apply to trees that rock enough to break, or can the "shake" occur and the tree still looks fine from the outside? Just curious.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


No Dorje I just sealed the end grain like it was a normal board. I have sawn alot of walnut and maple crotch without problems where the feathered part would crack, it stays together very well since it is such tight/interlocking grain. I cannot say that about all species though, just these 2 I have the most experience with.

That white oak I milled I am having problems with the 8/4. The 4/4 is drying just fine, looking great. It has been very warm here (90 degrees) and very low humidity. I am getting some ugly surface check in the 8/4, bummer. Glad I only milled a couple pieces that thick.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


I've just spent ten minutes trying to decide which piece I'd choose, but it'd too difficult Daren! Some beautiful pieces there. My sort of wood.! Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


barlow, I am familiar with shake. I know you did not mean anything just trying to be helpful thanks, but I have been milling a little while .


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Daren,

This is some gorgeous wood that you have milled. The price is right too and you are doing an invaluable service to the community as well. You are helping to get rid of storm damaged trees and, instead of simply putting it in a landfill or (gasp) burning it, you are redirecting it into wood projects where the wood will "live" again.

Well done!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Lucky Dawg! Got a Mill!
Great looking wood!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


If I had all that to pick from, it would be hard to make a decision! What a windfall!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


One man's trash is another man's treasure. Thanks for the post Daren.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


I have taken to tying on a kerchief when I see your posts in the pulse. Must staunch the flow of drool…


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Daren, your right, i dont mean anything by it, im just used to dealing with sawmill owners that own a real head rig and cut 30,000 ft. plus a day, i've noticed alot of people on here with a small portable mill who think they are part of the Weyerhouser family or something and know it all, you obviously are very versed in your lumber knowledge and know what you are doing/talking about, on the other hand, i do not own a head rig, but i do grade lumber and know what to look for, and just trying to be helpful like you said. So thanks for not taking it the wrong way at all.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm overly green with envy. You're lucky that I live 2 hours south of you, or you'd turn a cop into a thief… lol… That's some great lookin' wood you've got there.

I'm so glad that people can see that they can take something that would have ordinarly been burned or destroyed and find that you've breathed life into it again… that is terrific!

Also… What the heck is "Shake?"... and why is it a problem when you mill it??

-Steve


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Good Question Steve!!

Please explain again the problems with shake occurring .. Barlow said it separates at the grain is that right ?
So obviously to us woodworkers …we could not use shake …at least ya probably wouldnt wanna make any Maloof rockers out of shake ?? Just a guess . Is Shake all throw away make paper with it debris or is it landfill?
Thanks to all you knowledgable woodsman …Millers and pizza makers …keep them peels movin….


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


oh yes Darin

thanks for posting those beautiful pictures


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Shake is basically separation of the wood fibers between the annual growth rings. If you think of a whole tree instead of lumber it will help with the visualization. A tree is a growing circle of rings. The rings can be separated by force (or disease ). On a 1/4 sawn board the rings are running through the board and if it has shake the wood will just split. Flat sawn the layers can just flake off. I have seen this more than once. Fresh sawn it may or may not be as noticeable if it is not very bad, as it dried the layers/rings just peel apart. I milled a walnut a few weeks ago (not from this round of storms) that basically fell apart as I pulled the boards, it had bad shake and the annual growth rings where no longer tightly fused. I know everyone knows what a growth ring looks like but here is a picture of 1/4 sawn oak anyway. Imagine the pencil mark being a broken connection between the rings (shake).


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


And just for fun, here is the face of that board from the picture above. 1/4 sawn curly oak (The curl is hard to see from this angle, but it is there).


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


OK. That explains a lot. I've never been around anyone who's milled any lumber before, and I've never heard the term. That's fascinating. I've seen lumber that has been flat sawn and dried, then come apart at the growth rings, but never knew what it was called. Thanks for taking the time to get back with me…

...always learning I am.

-Steve


----------



## FoxMountainWoods (Apr 25, 2011)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


Daren, what do you use for stickers between boards? I see some light colored wood stickers but in the 3rd picture down there is some darker stuff. I have a bunch of lumber to sticker soon and am looking for tips. I picked up some kiln dried maple to rip into stickers, but it seems $$ and a bit of a sin to slice up kiln dried maple!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Storm damaged tree milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I have not milled all the trees that were dropped off here after the severe weather we have been having the last couple weeks (some days I cannot mill because of heavy rain). I thought I would start a blog series about what goes on around here at the mill. I will add to it as notable urban logs come in. All these pictures are stuff I have milled in the last 7 days, weather permitting. Just a few shots of the pieces I found interesting/different.
> 
> ...


The darker stickers in that picture are cpvc pipe (used to run a plumbing shop, had a lot laying round). They worked ok, just don't bump into the stack…the whole thing will roll and it's a mess. Now I just make stickers from cottonwood logs on the sawmill, it's not much good for anything else IMO. You can use just about anything for stickers,(pine-whatever) just watch your ''colors'' don't use darker wood for stickers on lighter wood. And I would never use oak to sticker anything again, I did once and the tannic acid in the oak stained the other wood.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*

I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


I LOVE spalted wood! Great show.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


Ditto!

Enjoying the weekly postings. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


These are simply gorgeous. I really enjoy seeing pieces like this.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


Beautiful Boards.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


Yummy.


----------



## EternalDesign (Jun 18, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


You always have the nicest wood. Wish there was urban salvaged wood like you have around boston.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


Very nice spalted maple Daren. Did you place the logs in the dirt to promote the spalting. Must be a crap shoot to get the timing just right. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Spalting logs, it's just a matter of time.*
> 
> I think I timed these about right (just shy of 2 years), spalted maple, fresh sawn this morning. In the "group shot" of the 4 bookmatched live edge sets you cannot see the detail, so I took a couple close ups. Really any place on the boards would have made an interesting close up. With a finish that spalt should really be wild looking. 16"-18" wide sawn 5/4"


Really cool… great post!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*This weeks haul*

I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me 

























So this week (today) he shows up with 1000 bft of honeylocust, one of my favorite woods, and osage. The biggest honeylocust is 34" x 12' and 4600 lbs. A couple of them were over 30"...I see some 24" wide honeylocust slabs in the near future ! The osage was smaller, but still nice. I have fallen behind on milling because I am trying to reorganize my wood storage shed. I finished that today and weather permitting will be making lumber from these dudes very soon.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Wish I had a next door neighbor with a mill!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Man all that sweet timber for free! And you got the stuff to make it into lunber…


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Awesome! so wish there were more trees in the city.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Man what a haul-- you could share some with all use LJ's and still have plenty for yourself. hint, hint, hint….


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


I did find a picture of the oak. Kinda boring IMO, 14" wide X 12' long. Nothing caught my eye, just straight grain and no knots ? I am bias/jaded though, having a mill will do that to a person. Everyone (?) has seen an oak board like this, drudgery for me. A 24" wide honeylocust slab…now that is why I have a mill, don't see them every day.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Thats a really good connection! Please post some pics of the honeylocus when you get done milling it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Daren,

You are providing a wonderful service to the community and re-directing this urban wood into useful purposes. This is a win-win situation for everyone.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Its funny that you say boring, but some of us have to pick through many hundreds of board feet to find on nice straight board, never mind the chance to find one this size. Thanks so much for posting. Again, one of my favorite blogs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Great job Daren:

It would be great to have you as next door neighbour.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Darren,
That is a beautiful piece of oak, I could think of a lot of uses for a nice clear straight grain. I find picking the right boards is the hardest part of a project. Its a lot of work digging through piles of lumber to find quality stock. I wish I had a nearby mill I could deal with. So far I haven't found any one to order from that picks out what I'm looking for without paying a huge cost. If I find some one I'd stick with dealing with them. I don't mind paying for quality, I just don't enjoy being robbed for it. 
This is not meant as a shot at you Darren, as I haven't had a chance to talk with you yet. 
How does one contact you other than LJ's??


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Great score Daren. I agree with you about the honey locust. I love to turn it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Drool…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


I live in a heavily wooded neighborhood, and I see people cutting down trees all the time. Huge white and red oaks and maples. Most give the wood away to whoever wants it…I keep thinking if I buy a chainsaw mill I could have an endless supply of material!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Man-O-Man… You Gotta Luv that….


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


I'd like to see some pics of the osage…great bounty!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


"Please post some pics of the honeylocus when you get done milling it."

-Steve-o

Here ya go Steve. I milled one of the small ones today (in the rain ) Honeylocust is notorious for having punky spots in the lumber, especially in larger logs…not this one. Pretty nice lumber. I stickered it after the picture. Fresh sawn (in the rain, did I mention that) you can't really see all the cool colors honeylocust has.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *This weeks haul*
> 
> I hooked up with a new guy. Seems he is contracted to clear some timber for a new housing development. The developer was smart and hired an arborist to remove just some of the trees in an attractive/selective way instead the usual bulldose and pile.
> Last week he dumped 1000 bft of oak (mostly white) in the yard. Nice size for sawing, average 24". I milled some of the red oak and it was beautiful. No pictures, you'll just have to trust me
> ...


Might not be able to see all the cool colors, but can certainly tell that it has some nice color variation! Good stuff!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*

I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Beautiful Daren. Wish you were my neighbour!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Wow-that's a nice looking group of boards. Not a bad board foot price either.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Beautiful. Is that Tennessee Red?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


I'd love to have a better variety of wood…. I bet having that mill is rewarding…


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


It was nice to mill…too bad he is hauling it off, I'm sure I could have found a use for it.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


LOL… I'd have to show up in the middle of the night… keep you distracted somehow… lol….


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Steve cops do get a discount here…but not a 5 finger discount. lol


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


$.35 pbf is a great deal on some really beautiful cedar. I bet he is glad he has a friend with a mill. I gotta find me one of those nearby.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Great stuff Daren.


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Looks great!! Keep posting pics.

Kevin


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Daren,

Those are great. I follow all your posts on saw milling. You are so fortunate to have the variety you have in your area. We have exactly three trees in my area of Alaska, birch, cottonwood and spruce. It is always great to check your latest post to see what great piece of wood you have uncovered. Keep the pictures coming, this hardwood starved Alaskan needs a regular fix.

Mart


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Darren, as always it a pleasure reading about the things dreams are made of.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Milling others yard trees (custom sawmilling)*
> 
> I am so far behind right now I am not milling others logs, I have too many of my own to do. I am just politely turning down the work and hoping not to offend with the explanation I do not have time. I may be all summer getting caught up. I did mill a notable one (4 actually) this morning for an old friend. His father had to remove this cedar tree that was too close to the house and they are planning an addition. The tree had to go. It came here and I milled it for my buddy. He was hoping to "get enough for a few cedar chests or something"...I don't think that will be a problem. I pulled a heck of a stack of 17" wide boards 8' long off the bottom log. (wouldn't take too many of those to make a chest) and an equally impressive pile from the smaller logs, just narrower boards. I did not even hit any nails to my surprise and of course delight. He has $.35 bft invested in it, sounds like a bargain to me !


Great stuff


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*It's been awhile since my last report.*

The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


I'm sure you mentioned his before, but how do you move those things?

I'll bet its great fun turning logs into lumber. Thanks for sharing

Larry


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Larry I have a Case skidsteer with pallet forks.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Wish I had some logs dropped off like this. I live in a logging area and any one with logs wants to sell them, even the tree service folks. Most of the free logs I get are from home owners and I need to mill them on site or pick them up.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Please keep posting like this. I thoroughly enjoy reading about it.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Ron. I did not mean to give the impression these were free. I will pay the guy a little something for his time/gas. He was selling to the pallet company for $.15-$.25 bft until I met him…I will do at least that (for cherry/walnut still a steal delivered with the cost of fuel and labor) I have not scaled/tallied this load yet. My guess is 1500 bft I will have a few hundred invested undoubtedly. I get free one and twos, sometimes a car trailer full from individuals…this particular guy is "in the business". Not a logger, but a guy doing clearing work for new housing developments and knows they have at least some value.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Thanks for the post Daren.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


I like that blue wood too…










Great score!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


I must confess that envy overwhelms me!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Very nice Daren… I llike your posts too, keep'em coming.

I've got oak and hickory coming out of my ears here, but that's about it. I'm pretty limited to just those two species. I need to start making some tree service friends…. lol. (oh, and get a skid steer and bandmill, that would help, too, I guess.)


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


That Tuip Poplar (I think that's what I see there) that those logs are resting against make them look small in comparsion, but I know they're not! Looks like you've got some good work ahead of you there!

I can't believe you have the space to take on so much - that's really cool…


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report.*
> 
> The logs have slowly trickled in…until this morning, I scored nicely. I have not seen this guy the last couple weeks. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today . 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


Yea Dorje that is a giant tulip poplar in my yard. It makes perfect shade for storing logs…and about a million leaves to clean up in the fall.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*

Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.








!







!
One 12 foot log milled and ready to be moved to the drying stacks









I really got a great stack of almost perfect cherry boards. I am pleased. (400 bft ? and did not mill them all yet)

The walnut like I said was a little strange, but hey I like strange. I only milled one of those. It was so crooked I had to cut it in short pieces to get anything good. Here is a shot of one of the crotches.










The real reason for this blog entry. The cherries where beauties…this is a *beast*. I had told the tree service if he was removing any large sycamore I wanted one to 1/4 saw. So he calls "I have a biggy we are taking down, want it?" I asked how big. He said 34" or so. Perfect, that will fit on the mill nicely…
Well he brought 4 logs. The smallest was 34" on the small end. The biggest (in the picture) is 50". Oh boy, someone has their work cut out for them. That one log weighs 6000 lbs. I have to 1/4 it with my chainsaw to even get it on the mill, not really a fun job in August. Oh well with proper planning/milling I should get some massive 1/4 sawn sycamore boards. Enjoy. I will post pictures of the lumber soon hopefully. I was able to just barely get the little log (not in the picture) on the mill last night. I will be sawing it, weather permitting, early next week.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!










Now, THAT is a lumber score!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Daren. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


Unimaginable what that QS Sycamore will look like. Thanks for another drooler.

Oh, and Steve…this one's for you:

He'll tease you 
He'll unease you
Just to please ya
He's got Homer Simpson eyes
He'll expose you, when he snows you
He knows ya
He's got Homer Simpson eyes

tip of the hat to Kim Carnes - where ever you are


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


LOL! Too funny!

Daren, not only do you bring out the best in wood but you bring out the best in humor with these guys… or is that g'eyes?!

And yeah, where is Kim Carnes…?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


Here is the "baby" log on the mill. I have a 34" inseam for scale.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Wish there were more cherry's around here…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


This is a nice stash of lumber, especially the cherry. I can imagine there are some gorgeous projects in there.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


I milled that one today. I guess this will work


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> *2 blogs in one week (big log, be careful what you wish for)*
> 
> Here is a follow up from earlier in the week. I started milling some of the logs from that blog. I currently have others I am getting backed up on (too many oaks and honeylocust) but am low on cherry so I decided to mill some of it. Turned out very nice, small but nice.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Wished I lived nearby!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Still at it *

I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.









So I cut a little deeper.

















Flipped it over…and urban logging strikes again. 2 screws, oh well there was plenty of good lumber under them.


















Yea those are 21" wide mulberry boards with figure. Kinda weird birdeye/burl clusters, pretty. Mulberry is very pretty anyway. It darkens to the color of aged black cherry as it dries. It is much more attractive dry.









Not a bad stack of 4/4-6/4 and 8/4. Those 8/4×21" x 8' wet boards were heavy fresh sawn ! I also got a little pile of live edge flitches from the saw down to a cant that I did not take a picture of.









It is so hard to capture what the figure looks like. The sun washed out the color while it was on the mill…and the flash washed it out in this picture. Just gonna have to trust me I guess…it looks better in person.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


lovely lines in that wood!

too bad the Awards Category wasn't "nail holes" instead of "knots"


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update to Urban Logging, or as I like to call it, Daren's Drool Report.
Drool…


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


That's some pretty wood. I'd never seen the inside of Mulberry until I joined this place. The berries however, always were such a bother.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Great big wood. And lots do do with it. Good luck.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, Daren. I really enjoy seeing these.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Daren. I am always interested in your urban logging.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


That first photo looks psychedelic. Nice finds.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


that is going to make someone som awesome looking projects.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Never cut Mulberry before but it looks like real nice material, is it a soft wood? I'll be looking for a finished product some time down the road.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Ron. It is a hardwood, a relative to osage orange. It is not as hard as osage when it is dry…but just as decay resistant. It is/was used for making fence posts because of it longevity. To me it is way to pretty for fence posts. Like I said when it dries and most people cannot tell it from black cherry until I tell them what it is. I am not sure how commercially available the lumber is, I'm afraid it's another one of those many overlooked species.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still at it *
> 
> I opened up a pretty large mulberry today and knew on the first cut this was going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood! I am going to pick up some fairly large pieces of mulbery tomorrow in Chicago. I am excited for the FREE score.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Mother nature works for me some times*

Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.









This white oak had laid in a back yard of an abandoned farm house and was forgotten about by people for a couple years…mother nature didn't forget about it, she went to work spalting it. And did a nice job I might add.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Just incredible what you will find! I WANT it I WANT it!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Hot Damn!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


WOW that is awesome!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


sweet
that log looks like a clock waiting to be finished. I think it even has "hands"


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Man you're boots look really comfy are you selling them


> ?


?? LOL lucky beggar with that beautiful wood still I get lucky sometimes too well done Alistair


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Sell those shoes ?...no way man I just got 'em broke in !


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


WOW! that mulberry would make a beautiful bowl!!!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


While they are all cool, the first photo is my fav. It got me thinking, the spalting seems to affect certain growth rings a lot more than others. I wonder what the variation is caused by.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


It would make a really cool table top..cut it like a Pizza, then make a starburst in the center with some Spalted birch with the splines coming out to the edge to enlarge the total surface.

just a thought.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Some more beautiful wood. This batch is great looking.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Wow…. very nice lumber.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL…...I can see a wonderful bookend table top there.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Man that is sweet!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Cool stuff, Daren. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Mother nature works for me some times*
> 
> Another log from the same load the "interesting" mulberry came from in my last entry…I thought this looked interesting as well.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty smokin' bunch of boards Daren. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*One mans trash...*

Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.

Back story out of the way I will post pictures of some "trash" I picked up last week. I get my logs from many sources homeowners/municipalities/tree services…I contacted one tree service I had not heard from for awhile. I was paying him a little for logs since he always seemed to have very nice ones, but he stopped coming around. He had found another buyer (sawmill 2 hours south) that was willing to pay more than I. No problem we all have to eat and business is business, glad he is still putting salvaged logs to good use and making a little more money too. I asked if he had anything the bigger mill did not want ? If you have read my last 2 blog entries that figured mulberry and spalted white oak where in his "fire wood pile", no other mill wanted them so he was going to split them for fire wood to sell. While visiting his pile of discarded logs that others found no use for there was a pile of walnut crotches they had cut off. I asked "What about these ?". He told me they cut the Y's as he called them off logs before taking them to the other mill. Since they were too hard to split they would just be pushed into the timber behind his shop to rot. Of course I asked for those and said I had a use for them, which just received a funny look and a shoulder shrug, they followed me home (well he delivered them with the other logs).

I know that was alot of reading for just 3 pictures. Some more of other mens trash milled into 6/4" thick table tops.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


Y indeed, gorgeous stuff, Daren. I wish they had dumpsters like that around here I could dive into. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! GREAT FIND!


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


A good lesson for everyone. I know the local mill by me also doesn't like to run the "Y's " through the saw, and they're almost free for the taking (they charge me to load my truck, but that's it.)

If you've got a chainsaw and some patience, you can slab them…


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


wow thats nice stuff! i wish we could find stuff like that around here. whenever people cut down trees in my neighborhood i'm always the first one there trying to get something to turn!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


Great story; delightful pictures.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


Nakashima tables, incredible panels, or un-slabbed beautiful bowls or platters; those are treasure indeed.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *One mans trash...*
> 
> Has been my treasure. I got into urban logging for a specific purpose I thought, to utilize wood that I saw going to waste. A lifelong friend of mine and I got back in touch recently after a few years of having drifted apart , work took him out of state. In our conversation he commented that I have always been a "dumpster diver" citing examples from as far back as elementary school. And once he visited my website and read what I was up to he thought it was perfectly fitting having known me for over 30 years. This was actually something that had never dawned on me. I feel I am a pretty self aware guy, but I never saw that my "urban logging" is just an extension of my natural born dumpster diving tendencies, weird.
> 
> ...


ahhh… nice indeed. I need a mill… lol


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Busy week...and it's only Monday*

Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.

A few stragglers, 2 cedar 2 black locust and a birch.









What made my day. 23 walnut logs 8' long (well over 1000 board feet) delivered.


----------



## hap (Jan 10, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


wow,way to go.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


Sure you can spare some for me, 50bft won't bleed you shop I supposed. 
When I'm strolling nearby your shop I will let you know. LOL… Just kidding..

You are lucy DN, pitty myself - a year ago I approched the owner of a small scale courier service, offered him to purchase one or two shipping pallet board laying at the backyard. He turned me down with good reason of course, "I using them". "Ok I buy the broken one" I persuaded him. "No no no…I'm using.." 
I was badly in need a few pieces to test my new router at that time. I had no choice, got to purchase S4S lumber at the hardware store - which was very expensive.

But thanks God, a few months after that I found a pickup load of pallet boards that other people not using them.

Now those pallet boards can be seen at the backyard have changed colour from light yellow into black, which I think he istill wants to use them.


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


It's going to cost you a million dollars in stickers to saw and dry all of that! Good luck cutting it all. I spent an hour or two working with a guy with a woodmizer once time. One time was enough… 

Kudos to you for keeping a little out of the landfill.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


My heart beat was out of control when I saw all that beautiful Black Walnut! I actually said out loud - "Awwwww beautiful!" Good thing I was alone when I did that.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


Great haul.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


Steven you said it, constantly making stickers is a pain in my hiney.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


Great catch. Delivered, What a haul.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


Daren,

What type of wood do you use to sticker black walnut? I'm wondering this since I will soon be milling up some black walnut also, and I have an abundance of white oak that I can use for stickers. Do you think it will cause staining?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


I don't like oak for stickers, tannic acid reaction. I had a bad experience using red oak one time, and never did it again white oak would not be as bad…but I personally would not use it. Since I do my own milling I mill stuff like cottonwood for stickers (as I mentioned, pain in my hiney) The sticker debate goes way back, some guys use the same wood, just cut stickers as they mill the log from the "scrap". I prefer dry wood as do most. Walnut is very forgiving, something like maple your are guaranteed sticker stain using wet wood. Basically any dry hardwood except oak would be my first choice, nothing wrong with pine either.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Busy week...and it's only Monday*
> 
> Todays haul. These logs came from trees at a warehouse expansion. The company owns many acres and some of it is timbered. They hired a tree service buddy of mine to remove the marketable logs and, well market them. Believe it or not not long ago logs like this would have been just bulldozed (and far too many still are) to make room for "progress". I will keep this blog entry short but have to explain this tree service is 3rd generation and until we started working together the only marketable product of their tree removal was fire wood for sale ! I am tired but happy. The company had to clear 2 acres for more buildings, these trees where "in the way"...now they are in my yard.
> 
> ...


Wow, Daren… great find. That is certainly a huge score! I'm really envious over the walnut, I'd love to have about 500bf. When you don't have anywhere to go with it, and you've got to find someone to store it permanently, just give me a holler!!... LOL!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Fruits of my labor*

I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards. 

































I grade sawed all this out. I am not exaggerating when I say if I cut all the "defect" (any small knots or sapwood) out of this whole pile it would all fit in a 5 gallon bucket !!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


wow thats some beautiful walnut! i so wish i lived closer to you. you've got some beautiful lumber!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Wow… ok Daren… I keep saying that I need to pay you a visit… those pics are pretty tempting


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Come on by Steve, any time…I'll put you to work stacking lumber, my knees hurt. My dad helps me stack on occasion, I'm not too fond of his method though "one for you/one for me, one for you/one for me…"


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Oh man! Good thing no one else is here right now, I actually sighed loudly when I saw that beautiful walnut. That's just gorgeous!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


No sap or wane in sight. Beautiful. As much as I love resawing and dressing out stock, I can see that you have a job that is easy to love, old knees notwithstanding. Thanks for the post Daren.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Boy could I screw that up. MAybe its a good thing I don't live nearby. How many trees was that?


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Now I know, what I want Santa to bring this year. Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Parts (best parts) of 20 logs HokieMojo. 10 trees, the bottom log and second log. I have more logs to saw from the same load in the last blog, but they are not as high grade and that is what the pile in this blog is all about. I made more lumber from the logs I have sawn it is in another pile, maybe some sapwood/a knot on those boards got them graded out.

When a sawyer is grade sawing he will knock the bark off with a pretty good idea of what is underneath. Once he sees what he has to work with he flips the cant (square chunk) to saw lumber from the best face (side). He tries to avoid knots/defect with his milling techniques…when you square one up and it looks like this it's going to be an easy day. Not a blemish on the whole thing. The top board off this cant went into the other pile because of the little bit of sapwood, the rest into the FAS pile.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering the question. That is really cool. I got a piece of 4×10walnut, but there was a split running down it. I bought it anyway because I can't buy 16/4 lumber near me and I thought the chance to get 4×4 legs out of it might be worth it. That piece is amazing though.

Thanks for the info on how the process works!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


Daren, I really enjoy seeing these posts. That is one gorgeous lot of walnut lumber.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


This lumber is gorgeous. How long will you air dry it before it's suitable for working? What's the going price for this material in your area?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Fruits of my labor*
> 
> I showed a pile of walnut logs in my last blog. Now I will show the pile of lumber that came from it. This is the FAS pile. I have another pile that is lower grade. There is 750 bft of just gorgeous lumber here, almost "perfect". 8"-12" wide and 8'-10' long boards.
> 
> ...


WoodRat, to air dry since I am in Illinois it will take until late next summer. It basically is not drying much right now (18 degrees here this morning, it's frozen). I milled some walnut last spring that is air dried and was by late September. The old adage a year per 1" is sort of misleading, that is a general rule but it is more per drying season really. I can air dry wood in 100 days in the summer.

Having said that I have a small dehumidification kiln and can take the lumber to 7% in just a couple weeks. I designed/built the kiln myself and it is very gentle on the wood. It never gets above 120 degrees so species like walnut keep their many unique colors. Some people have only seen steamed walnut. They do that to stain the white sapwood the same color as the heartwood…in the process it mutes the color of the heartwood. Some people like the "consistent" color. Personally I think it is a crime against nature and ruins the wood, but hey that's just me maybe ?

As far as price it should be worth $5 bft as it sets I would think, it's a nice pile.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*

I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.










So I cut one off to mill. I was a little bummed because I see 2 hearts, which usually means less figure/ more bark inclusion…










I had to trim it abit to get it to fit the mill for width (more on that later)










First slab looks decent.










28" wide…not bad for a bandmill that is advertised to make a 24" cut (I made some mods, wider the better in my book)










Then comes the inclusion I knew would be there, not too bad it's still sound anyway.










They look good in a bookmatch.


























Now some may be thinking "Hey Daren, why don't you lay them end to end to see what they look like ?"...Ok I did that.


















The last slice worth saving…that little crotch should make several really cool projects…and there is a heck of alot of just that one log left.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


These are gorgeous slabs, Daren. I can see a number of nice projects in there.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


Wow that was quick this time. great looking wood.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


hi DAREN That looks good I cant wait untill i finish my mill I just got an elm and a mesquite the other day from two diferent nighbors How is elm on drying brian


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


Very impressive! Those would make some interesting table tops.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if you were planning to continue the series further, but I know it takes a lot of work to gather pictures and post it without getting much in return. I do appreciate the posts a great deal though. Very cool.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


Brian, I have no trouble drying elm. Or with bugs like Rob mentioned. One of the easiest woods to dry IMO…I just happen to have a picture of a book case my dad made out of simply air dried elm. I milled it, stickered it for a year and he dragged it home and made this.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


Your posts are causing envy! Those are some lovely pieces.


----------



## sw_iowa_sawyer (Feb 25, 2009)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


I also love cutting crotch wood even if you end up with smaller pieces it can be resawn and bookmatched and used in al kinds of projects. I also have never had any trouble drying any lumber if it is cut straight and stacked straight and air dried and/or kiln dried. That is not to say you don't get some defective boards but they had those defects before they were even cut up into lumber. The stresses in the tree are already in the log and are held together by the entire tree once you release the boards you release the stress. 
The first elm I cut on my mill I was instantly transported back to my hometown and the tree house I had in my parents back yard. It was like I was a kid at home again. Strange how things can trigger those memories. I made a table from some of that elm and gave to a friend. It is probably the favorite piece of furniture I have ever made. I kick myself for letting it go.

Great job on thwe sawing and I love the display cabinet I have something in mind for that in walnut to hold all my carvings.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Daren said:


> *It's been awhile since my last report (but I came back with pictures)*
> 
> I like crotches. I like milling them, I like making things with them. Some one dropped off this "crotchy" elm the other day. The butt log is kinda a big devil.
> 
> ...


you know what they say "the best wood is in the crotch" LOL


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Still milling, just not blogging much...*

But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.

He dumped it in the yard in 2 pieces. And it does have strawberries growing on it, huh.

















The dude in the picture is my nosey neighbor, he is ring counting it for whatever reason. He is about my size, the big end of the log is 36". Crooked/nasty/limby/burly chunk of wood, I will see what I can do with it .









I whacked the small end off and threw it on the mill to make some crotch table slabs. 









Same piece just flipped over on the mill deck ready to go.









Just that one little piece milled out several interesting 6/4 slabs 27" wide and 4+ feet long…I still have alot of log left.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


WoWwwww! That's going to make a beautiful table top or some fantastic project! How fortunate it landed in your hands.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


a waaaaay coooool log.
m


----------



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


That's some killer stuff. That last picture is like "Built-in Book Matched". If you straight edge one side of that one and the one that came off it and put them together it would look like a quadruple book match!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


Hey Daren,
Mark and I are standing in line for leftovers . . . drooling on ourselves, well at least I am! Would love to see what you create out of this.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful slab. It is a shame that the vast majority of pieces like this end up as firewood or simply burned in a trash pile.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


Beautifull wood. Great score!

The ugkier the tree…...The pretier the wood grain.

Scrappy


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


Excellent save. Thanks for posting. I think Scrappy has it right on this tree.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


All kinds of natural things will find a comfortable home on these magnificent old trees.

Anytime one of these trees make their appearance on LumberJocks like this, it is a spectacular show-stopper!

The first thing you want to do…is take a bite!

Thanks, Daren.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


great wood


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


glad to see another post from you.

those are some beautiful hidden treasures in those logs. pretty amazing. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Still milling, just not blogging much...*
> 
> But I thought I would take the time to show a couple pictures. I got a call from a buddy of mine who takes care of a local cemetery asking if I wanted an ugly log they had been pushing around in the mud for a month doing an expansion. I asked what is it. He said "It's just an old elm, but it has alot of forks like you like (crotches) and bumps all over it that look like big strawberries with twigs growing out of them (burls)" So maybe my buddies don't know the terminology, but at least they think of me when they see an ugly tree.
> 
> ...


Darren: Thats a great looking selection of wood. It's nice to have friends that think of you.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*

So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.

Last weeks load. The pines I am cutting for the guy who dropped off the hardwood in exchange. I saw his logs into framing for his deer cabin and I keep the walnut (many)-catalpa-birch-elm…for myself.









One of the catalpa is, well, LARGE. 50" x 8'









I picked the "ugliest" catalpa out first. I love ugly logs. I sawed out some live edge slabs for benches. 2" thick ~24" wide and ~6' long.

























I got this interesting log from another guy. I had been watching it standing on a lot I knew they were going to develop for over a year. 









Do you see what I see ?









Yep, curly maple.

























I shot a scrap through the planer fresh sawn…not bad.









Decent stack in a boule to bookmatch later.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Looks fun..


----------



## sw_iowa_sawyer (Feb 25, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Oh I do love curly maple, I don't get much maple around here. I did cut up one the other day but it was nothing to brag about well except for the two nails but I didn't brag about them!!!

That maple will make great stock for some future product.

Great Job

I have cut some catalpa for woodcarvers it has a real strange smell but is great to carve second only to Butternut for western figures.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


...oh I got a nail too…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


quite amazing, these are beautiful slabs. wish I lived any closer lol.


----------



## alaskan79 (Mar 21, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Nice looking Maple.I found something in a log the I bet you guys have not hit with your mills. I was sawing up one of my Walnut logs and about 3" below the bark I hit something. At first I throught it was a large nail but when I chiseled around it, it was cement about 5 ' from the bottom of the log. and the bad thing about it is I also hit it on one other side also. It looks like it might be filling a void in the log. So now I am trying to figure out how to get the most from the log and work around the cement. I think I will cut boards from the two sides that I have slabs off down to where it is then turn the log and do the same thing on the other side. Then block off the end with the cement in and then finish cutting. The boards will be only 5' long but it is Walnut.

Henry


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


If you're trying to make us all jealous, you've suceeded! LOL! Nice score! Soorry about the nail….


----------



## Rogue (Nov 24, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Daren, nice work. I love going out cutting up an old nasty looking tree and finding treasures like this inside.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Nice spotting and nice find. Oh to have some maple…


----------



## sw_iowa_sawyer (Feb 25, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Wow Daren you are one lucky guy. I just love the sound of happily sawing along and then you hear that all to familiar sound ZZZIIINNNG and then the blade dives. You just gotta love sawin although I could live with the blade costs if I was sawing that log.

79 I have never hit cement but I do not think it is that uncommon to find it in logs. I cut up a real big walnut log a while back and it was loaded with nails. The guy that had the log paid but the lumber was probably well worth it.

Walnut is pretty common here so I cut a fair amount. It has magical magnetic properties as it will draw metal from all over the county to it.

You find all kinds of stuff in a city tree it is always an adventure.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Autumn, no I finished milling that log (hit it about 1/2 way done) and even milled another before I decided to change it. It was a small/soft nail…while no nail is good, it could have been worse.


----------



## EternalDesign (Jun 18, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Man you always have the nicest wood. I would love some.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Love it when that figured lumber shows up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Great wood


----------



## KnifeL (Apr 27, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Great tiger maple. Would like to see you cut the widest clear section of the giant catalpa, I was just reading about how hand carved 36 inch solid mahogany tea tables were all the rage of victorian nobility, I bet you could get just as impressive of one from that log!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


My dad dragged one of the smaller catalpa slabs home…this is what he did with it…


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


that came out wonderfully.


----------



## jlhaslip (Aug 23, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Plenty of urban logging, just not much blogging*
> 
> So I decided to fix that with a few pictures of what I have been up to.
> 
> ...


Awesome bench.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*

I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.

I have looked at this chunk of wood off and on, knowing I wanted to cut table top slabs from it. I could have done that with a big chainsaw, but that really sucks. I wanted to stand it on the mill and slice cookies…but it was just too big for that diameter wise. Over 3' x 4'...my mill will only let me cut 27" wide.


























Then I got to thinking, hey this should split pretty easy. So I stripped off the bark, grabbed a couple wedges and she popped right in 1/2.










It didn't even damage the wood to be split, they were not joined very tight at all inside. I will/the buyer will be able to join the slices back together (I would do it Nakashima style).


















On the mill, sitting on a couple honeylocust boards to span my deck.










Yep I am going to clear and be able to cut it now.


















I am pretty sure it is back on the same plane as it was standing whole. I will make some shallow test cuts and try to fit the pieces back together to make sure. I have to get down past where the tree guy made a couple messy cuts with his chainsaw anyway so it will not waste much getting perfectly lined back up. I should be able to slab this all the way down, it looks to clear my guide roller (took the adjustable one off for max cut width) even at the butt swell.

Started milling


















Another similar set, the first couple are ~25" x 42"










Then they start getting bigger…these are ~36'' x 48''


















They were a mill full though, full 27" cut. The guide roller on one side was rubbing and the bandwheel on the other side was too.


















Close ups. Very colorful grain, even rough sawn…


















I am going to sticker them tomorrow. I just stacked them back in reverse order for now. 8 sets.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


Some pretty cool walnut


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


Amasing! How is the drying of this thin cuts? Prone to cracking or will sealer do the trick…..


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


wow! Those are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


oh, the places they'll go…

nice work, and nice slabs.


----------



## alaskan79 (Mar 21, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


Nice I will have to file this in my brain as to how you did that. So I can try it with my mill some day.

Henry


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


OK , do you always slice walnut stumps crossgrain? If you have a market for endgrain slabs awesome! I never been able to sell endgrain slabs even when the wood dries without checking to 20 pieces. I would love to see some finished furniture from this type of material. Please don't misconstrue my comments, if you have a market, great I would love some tips, or ideas. I been cutting Walnut and especially Black Walnut stumps for 25 years in various capacities, but always with the grain even on short stumps just for the market and the ability to dry with little degredation.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


I really like the raw lumber posts. 
Just something cool about taking a chunk of tree and making it into lumber or in this case gorgeous cookies. Those are 8 gorgeous matching pieces!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


FordMike, I rarely slice crossgrain…that is why I took the time to blog it. Sure there is a market for endgrain slabs/cookies, not as big a market as for flat sawn lumber obviously. I sold these http://lumberjocks.com/Daren/blog/5820 for $75 each, for example. While not a fortune, much more than I would have gotten for a little pile of short cedar boards. And in this case I didn't need a pile of short walnut boards. I just try to make the most of what I have to work with.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


WOW! Beautiful grain and colors! Now, a very smart and talented furniture maker could make duo end tables out of these and sell them to high end furniture stores. A design that keeps the two pieces able to join or match as one table or use as two smaller ones would be so beautiful and unique.

BTW: I use short boards of highly figured woods for my cane handles.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


That is my plan for one set mmh, as I stated on another forum yesterday when asked what I was going to do with the wood. Make end tables that can be pushed together to make a coffee table.
At least one set I am going to join Nakashima style with butterflies and make a solid table, something I do often.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


Very nice Daren. That walnut is sweet!

Bookmatched Veneers for a guitar top would look amazing.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


Give to the needy and walnut deprived…..


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Weird twin walnut milling (picture heavy)*
> 
> I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.
> 
> ...


Daren,

Your walnut sure would have made some beautiful shotgun stocks!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Walnut milling (ugly old log)*

Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.










*6/4 table top slabs…*



















*8/4 live edge slabs…* Kinda heavy fresh sawn 24''-27'' wide and I am 6'2'' for scale.














































I couldn't live edge the whole log after a certain point.(butt end was too big) I can only cut 27'' wide.










I cut some 10/4 future gunstock blanks and 6/4 table tops, just cut in ~48'' then lopped that part off with a chainsaw. I had to square the butt of the log and mill out ''regular'' lumber (not pictured)

*6/4 bookmatched table tops…* the second picture shows the figure better.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Very Very Cool !!!!


----------



## hap (Jan 10, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Great looking log. I love ugly logs! I've got an ugly cherry log that I just sawed. It looks a lot like your ugly walnut log.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Awsome looking walnut.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Nice save from an ugly log. Will make some very nice tables.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Love the UGLY! I'm feeling kinda' puny at 5'6".


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


I think I may pass out…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


I'll second Lou..
WOW !


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Show off!!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood..


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


nice, my kind of slabs
Thanks Daren for posting this beautiful wood 
Occie


----------



## amateur (Feb 15, 2011)

Daren said:


> *Walnut milling (ugly old log)*
> 
> Some times I just can't (and shouldn't) do this. That was nice straight logs, grade sawn. When I get an ''ugly'' one I like to saw it out live edge. Decide how to lay it on the mill to get the best cuts is step one.
> 
> ...


Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's wood.


----------

